# East Longmeadow Officer Reinstated



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Mass. Civil Service Commission rules fired East Longmeadow police officer was wrongly terminated

Officer Calcasola was reinstated after... a very confusing article detailing his civil service appeal that seems to suggest he was untruthful during his written report of an incident. However being untruthful is not grounds for dismissal because there's... no written policy? Did I read that right?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

The hearing officer found that he was being truthful, but added that ELPD did not cite any policy that was violated as well.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

interesting. We all know what can happen when complaints/accusations are thrown at us. I'm glad he won. I've been on the receiving end of total fabrications and it's outrageous. Good for your Officer. Be good for a few years and fly under the radar so that they can't make up more stories against you or exaggerate and incident to epic proportions.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Ah, good old-fashioned politics. You can be the best officer in the world . If management has it out for you look out !

Congratulations to that gentleman getting his job back.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

pahapoika said:


> Ah, good old-fashioned politics. You can be the best officer in the world . If management has it out for you look out !
> 
> Congratulations to that gentleman getting his job back.


And sadly, there are managements out there that are vile, vindictive, vain, brutal, disgraceful, belligerent, and not nice.

And some of them aren't even attractive...inside OR out.


----------

